# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Affichage d'une image (BLOB) dans un JPanel

## Vips

Bonjour  tous,

Je souhaiterais savoir comment on fait pour afficher une image stocke dans un BLOB (dans une base de donnes Oracle) dans un JPanel par exemple.

Merci

----------


## sinok

Merci de chercher dans les cours et dans la faq

http://ricky81.developpez.com/tutoriel/java/jdbc/blob/
http://java.developpez.com/faq/gui/?...E_fond_fenetre

----------


## Vips

Merci pour les diffrents cours proposs, j'avais d'ailleurs suivi le premier tutoriel  l'adresse http://ricky81.developpez.com/tutoriel/java/jdbc/blob/, pour pouvoir stocker et rcuprer des images stockes dans des blob dans ma BDD.

Cependant, je souhaiterais afficher ses images dans un JPanel en les rcuprant directement des BLOB, sans les charger au pralable dans un rpertoire et donner l'URL.

Merci

----------


## sinok

La mthode read d'ImageIO peut prendre en paramtre un stream  la place d'un File...

----------


## Vips

Merci sinok pour ton aide, j'ai russi  afficher une image provenant d'un blob dans un JPanel, je mets mon morceau de code ici ds fois que  puisse aider quelqu'un:



```

```

----------

